# I just picked up a Bianchi Remedy Open-Top Strong-Side Hip-Carry 1911 Holster



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

It's really nice. A Very Snug Fit, but not a problem to draw out of.

Any Opinions / Experiences?


----------

